# Overrated Something or Other



## wingchun100 (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's a neat little topic. Pick something that you think is overrated. It could be a band, a book, a movie, a clothing line, a restaurant...whatever. And just name it. You don't have to go into why.

For me, it is a band: Green Day.


----------



## MattofSilat (Jun 24, 2014)

The Hunger Games. (Movie, 2nd and 3rd Books).

I'll address the movie. We have an extremely cliche set of characters, cliche scenes, cringe worthy romance, the lack of feeling enough emotion considering the intensity of the plot (Innocent, Helpless Children Dying. How bad must it be to not make me sad at that?) and the most stereotypical (and least terrifying) antagonist.

Next.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 24, 2014)

i read the books and gotta concur that book numbers 2 and 3 are just plain dire -- thought they were just too overrated and an ok read but sleepy -- bad books 

i love the tracks by hardwell - the disc hardwell revealed is a favourite of mine


----------



## drop bear (Jun 24, 2014)

Kubotans. If you are going to actually go to the effort of carrying a weapon. Why would you muck around with that thing?

I just pick up a rock and I am going to do more damage.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Most magazines,  how my younger sister would read this is beyond my understanding.  All talk and opinions about celebrity lifestyle bs or some unnecessary product.  Could be just my opinion but I prefer a little more realistic (i don't know these people,  what they do isn't interesting)


----------



## Buka (Jun 25, 2014)

Shurikens. Even in the hands of Ninjas.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 25, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Most magazines,  how my younger sister would read this is beyond my understanding.  All talk and opinions about celebrity lifestyle bs or some unnecessary product.  Could be just my opinion but I prefer a little more realistic (i don't know these people,  what they do isn't interesting)



The only ones I have ever read are Fangoria and the occasional issue of Entertainment Weekly.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 25, 2014)

iPhones, just another commodity device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## yak sao (Jun 25, 2014)

Reality TV. All of it.

Survivor, The Voice, America's Got talent, Dancing With the Stars, Real Housewives of wherever, Jersey Shore, The Bachelor, The Bachelorette, Blind Date, Rock of Love, Cops, What Not to Wear, Extreme Makeovers, Wife Swap, Super Nanny, Big Brother, Fear Factor, The Amazing Race, Duck Dynasty, The Apprentice, American Idol, Hell's Kitchen, Queer Eye for the Straight Guy, Clean House, Clean Sweep, How Clean is Your House, Hoarders,
.............................................................................ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can't they just admit they've run out of ideas?


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 25, 2014)

yak sao said:


> Reality TV. All of it.
> 
> Survivor, The Voice, America's Got talent, Dancing With the Stars, Real Housewives of wherever, Jersey Shore, The Bachelor, The Bachelorette, Blind Date, Rock of Love, Cops, What Not to Wear, Extreme Makeovers, Wife Swap, Super Nanny, Big Brother, Fear Factor, The Amazing Race, Duck Dynasty, The Apprentice, American Idol, Hell's Kitchen, Queer Eye for the Straight Guy, Clean House, Clean Sweep, How Clean is Your House, Hoarders,
> .............................................................................ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I didn't mind the first season of Real World...when it seemed real. Once they figured out "fights=ratings," it has been fake ever since. And why is it the angriest roommate always has to be the black guy? I mean, I am white myself...but that still bugs me.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jun 25, 2014)

world cup  or actually soccer/futball in general.  Any sport thats ok to end in a tie is stupid


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2014)

Tai Chi Magazine


----------



## Buka (Jun 25, 2014)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 25, 2014)

Buka said:


> Bob Dylan


You know, you can %#@* right the hell off. He had more talent in his fingernail clippings than you hear on the radio these days!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 25, 2014)

80's butt rock... Hated it.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> You know, you can %#@* right the hell off. He had more talent in his fingernail clippings than you hear on the radio these days!!!



That's the sound of today's music.  Making yesterday's music look a lot better every time a new song is made...


----------



## Steve (Jun 25, 2014)

donald1 said:


> That's the sound of today's music.  Making yesterday's music look a lot better every time a new song is made...


What a bunch of fuddy duddies.  Lol.  There's plenty of great music being made.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 25, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> 80's butt rock... Hated it.




Butt Rock???   I've heard of head banging, toe tapping, finger snapping, sock hopping, belly dancing, chest thumping, hand clapping, knees knocking........but butt rock??????


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2014)

yak sao said:


> Butt Rock???   I've heard of head banging, toe tapping, finger snapping, sock hopping, belly dancing, chest thumping, hand clapping, knees knocking........but butt rock??????



Hair metal apparently.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GOJk0HW_hJw


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 26, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Hair metal apparently.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GOJk0HW_hJw



Yes I have never heard the term butt rock myself, and I don't know why it could be applied to hair metal...although I do agree a lot of it sucked. LOL


----------



## crushing (Jun 26, 2014)

What's overrated is the whole idea that there is some sort of generation gap.




donald1 said:


> That's the sound of today's music.  Making yesterday's music look a lot better every time a new song is made...




Nevermind.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 26, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Yes I have never heard the term butt rock myself, and I don't know why it could be applied to hair metal...although I do agree a lot of it sucked. LOL


It is a more polite term than rooster rock.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 26, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> It is a more polite term than rooster rock.



Ah, I get it now. I always assigned that name to all these bands that try to sound like tough guys, like Godsmack and so on.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 26, 2014)

try listening to some aurora   now they are outstanding tracks -- 21st century stuff and it rules in my book


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 26, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> try listening to some aurora   now they are outstanding tracks -- 21st century stuff and it rules in my book


I will get right on that.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 26, 2014)

Reality TV...


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 26, 2014)

The TWILIGHT series...both movies AND books.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 26, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Yes I have never heard the term butt rock myself, and I don't know why it could be applied to hair metal...although I do agree a lot of it sucked. LOL


Well I have a clue as to why. It was crap.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 26, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> The TWILIGHT series...both movies AND books.



Exactly, could never understand why my sisters like it (not as bad as used to be) in my opinion if you want to watch vampires then watch Dracula or Nosferatu, they killed...  And took the boring drama out or better Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter (completely fake)  but a lot of action


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2014)

Dune, particularly the first movie


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 27, 2014)

fifty shades of grey / fifty shades darker / freed --- what a load of %^&*£ those books were and yet everyone was going nuts about them cos he liked tying nubile young ladies up and doing "naughty" things to them 

still hate the books though.............  prolly the worst trilogy i've had the misfortune to read and that's saying summat given the hunger games trilogy was only marginally better - at least the hunger games was understandable - fifty shades is just pure porn which is alright if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 27, 2014)

Football.. or soccer to you yankees. How anyone can get so excited over a ball of leather being kicked around I`ll never know.

Celebrities, reality tv, royal families and all that crap, urgh who needs it.

Luxury vacations. Seems everyones defining moment in life is going to some expensive hotel all inclusive and lie down on the beach for days and weeks, then tell everyone else how woooonderful it was for months after. Bah!


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^^ i second that ^^^^

all it is on tv is football more football and some repeats from the 1980's that people think we need to see again and again like we all live in some sort of time warp........... no thankyou


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 27, 2014)

HALF-BAKED...the movie with Dave Chappelle. The most asinine thing to ever be green lighted. What's worse is at the time it came out, I hung around a lot of stoners (because my roommate was one, so they were always over). They went NUTS over this movie...in fact, over ANYTHING that even mentioned weed. I remember them praising the crap out of this song "Pure Morning" just because there is one line of lyrics that says, "A friend in need is a friend indeed./A friend with weed is better." I said, "Guys, really, just because a movie or song mentions pot doesn't mean you automatically have to like it." I just wish they had agreed.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 27, 2014)

And while I am on that movie, Jim Breuer SUCKS. NEVER been funny. I don't know why they keep giving him work.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Football.. or soccer to you yankees. How anyone can get so excited over a ball of leather being kicked around I`ll never know.
> !



The only part of football I'm concerned about is the tackles, you see a little guy running fast then big guy comes and BAM!  Like a freight train hitting a BMW


----------



## Buka (Jun 27, 2014)

Jack Dempsey, Gerry Cooney, Larry Holmes.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 27, 2014)

Buka said:


> Jack Dempsey, Gerry Cooney, Larry Holmes.


Mike Tyson... obviously.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, I am sure many will disagree but...
Any movie by Zhang Yimou 
And any movie by Quentin Tarantino


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 29, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well, I am sure many will disagree but...
> Any movie by Zhang Yimou
> And any movie by Quentin Tarantino



You are right. I disagree on both although I didn't like JU DOU (from Zhang) or DJANGI UNCHAINED (from Tarantino).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Jun 29, 2014)

Citizen Caine
Stanley Kubrick


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 1, 2014)

Daniel Craig. And the latest Bond sucks.
Tom Cruise. Why is this self loving nut allowed to make movies with the same character over and over and over? 
Facebook. Just eat your dinner instead of putting it on display already.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 1, 2014)

M Night Shamalan (sp?)

Everything since SIXTH SENSE has been dumb. What kind of moronic aliens that are vulnerable to water invade a planet that is MOSTLY WATER??????

And water was Bruce Willis's "weakness" in UNBREAKABLE. What is M Night's problem with WATER?


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 1, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> M Night Shamalan (sp?)
> 
> Everything since SIXTH SENSE has been dumb. What kind of moronic aliens that are vulnerable to water invade a planet that is MOSTLY WATER??????
> 
> And water was Bruce Willis's "weakness" in UNBREAKABLE. What is M Night's problem with WATER?



Ugh yes SIGNS is definately one of the worst movies I`ve ever seen. I wanted to leave the cinema halfway in, but my friends made me stay. Joaquin Phoenix going mano a mano with an alien wielding a baseball bat?
Anyway about the water weakness I think the aliens are actually supposed to be demons and the water turned into holy water.. somehow by pater Mel Gibson no doubt. Anyway it sucked.


----------

